# custom tranfers



## ryang7882 (Apr 11, 2013)

im looking for some one to print and cut a custom heat transfer


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Plastisol transfers are a plastic based ink printed on paper, when heat pressed the paper lifts away leaving only the ink so no cutting is needed. Longer definition here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13204.html

There is a list of suppliers here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html



If you want print & cut transfers try this subforum:
Heat Press and Heat Transfers - T-Shirt Forums
For print & cut I have used cad-printz and they were excellent.


----------



## ryang7882 (Apr 11, 2013)

hello , thanks 
My problem is i have a inkjet printer so they dont this kind of paper for a inkjet so i was looking to outsource this to someone until i can afford a contour cutter


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

ryang7882 said:


> hello , thanks
> My problem is i have a inkjet printer so they dont this kind of paper for a inkjet so i was looking to outsource this to someone until i can afford a contour cutter


What kind of paper? What are you trying to print?


----------



## ryang7882 (Apr 11, 2013)

im print on color shirt with inkjet havent purchase yet because I was looking for a imageclip transfer paper for inkjet but i see now they dont offer it . im trying to avoid the paper block look


----------

